# Getting engaged in New York



## Roger1 (28 Sep 2006)

​Hi,
I am bringing my girlfriend to New York in December... and am planning to propose over there.We are going for a week we will be staying with a relation for a few days but on the big day I want to bring her to a relly nice centrally located hotel.Does anyone now a good hotel near Times Square - am constantly looking on the net but am worried re.location etc.
I will be buying the ring iver there and want to make sure I am getting a quality ring and am not being ripped off - Has anyone any suggestions for good jewellers?
Last but not least if anyone has a recommendation for  a really nice resteraunt it would be brilliant  - Dont want to end up somewhere dodge!
Thanks,
Roger ​


----------



## extopia (28 Sep 2006)

We'd really need to know a lot more about you before making suggestions for such an important event.

I hope you're not planning to propose at the hotel, by the way. Why not go the whole hog and do it on the Rockefeller Centre ice rink, just like in the movies? 

What's your idea of a "really nice restaurant"? Expensive? Good food? Good atmosphere? All of the above?

Tell us more.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2006)

Roger1 said:


> Dont want to end up somewhere dodge!​


​Dodge is in _Kansas _so you should be safe on that front.


----------



## whathome (28 Sep 2006)

Roger1 said:


> I want to bring her to a relly nice centrally located hotel.Does anyone now a good hotel near Times Square - am constantly looking on the net but am worried re.location etc.


 

The Ritz Carlton south central park is a gorgeous five star, very well located and has the added romantic value of central park across the road....much better than staying in Times Square!
[broken link removed]

The diamond district is one block on 47th St between 5th and 6th avenues but you should be careful about which store you purchase from on the block. Shops located at the 5th avenue end of 47th St seem more reputable. Always insist on a GIA certificate for diamonds and if possible have your diamond/s independently verified. 

Details on 47th Street here:


Tiffany's on 5th Avenue and 57th St will always be safe but you definitely pay a premium - still cheaper than rip-off Ireland though.

PM me if you would like more details


----------



## Eurofan (28 Sep 2006)

Whathome i'd swear you've been spying on me! 

I proposed in New York almost a year ago, stayed in the Ritz Carlton and found it a wonderful experience. Make sure to get a high floor room and overlooking the park it's a wonderful view.

Tiffanys is just around the corner and it's where i bought the ring but i believe there is another thread elsewhere in the forums with other recommendations. The 'Tiffanys experience' though was wonderful too with a trip back there after the proposal for complimentary champagne and toasts etc.

I heartily recommend talking to the concierges in the hotel i found them incredible. I had most things organised beforehand but they made it all happen on time for me and ensured everything ran smoothly(the whole thing was a surprise). They were instrumental in getting the 'right' horse and carraige for me right to the front door and setup the route beforehand with the driver along with instructions where to stop etc.

There's no end of beautiful places in Central Park to choose from to pop the question but i can also recommend heading onto Tavern on the Green for a meal afterwards. Don't leave it until the last minute though they are very popular.

Have a look at www.topoftherocknyc.com for what i consider to be the best view of the city and another romantic option for the 'question'.

Have always loved New York..... it was a city we visited often before we got engaged and is now an even more special place for us.


----------



## larry1 (28 Sep 2006)

Roger1 said:


> Hi,
> I am bringing my girlfriend to New York in December... and am planning to propose over there.We are going for a week we will be staying with a relation for a few days but on the big day I want to bring her to a relly nice centrally located hotel.Does anyone now a good hotel near Times Square - am constantly looking on the net but am worried re.location etc.
> I will be buying the ring iver there and want to make sure I am getting a quality ring and am not being ripped off - Has anyone any suggestions for good jewellers?
> Last but not least if anyone has a recommendation for a really nice resteraunt it would be brilliant - Dont want to end up somewhere dodge!
> ...


 
Did it myself in 1995. Top of the Empire State on New Years Eve... ahh the memories. NYC always a special place to us. Best of luck!


----------



## brian.mobile (28 Sep 2006)

Wait............rent a chopper, ask her while in the back seat, fly to the nearest rock shop and let here choose the sparkler she likes.

You'll be numero uno, believe me buddy.

Times Square is for squares.

B


----------



## james16 (8 Aug 2007)

got the same idea, im from australia and was looking up ideas on the net and this link came up.  So im sure you must of done it by now,  how did it go?


----------

